# Need 2 people PCB June 30th 10 hr trip



## tommy jacobs (Mar 7, 2017)

I need 2 people who would like to go on a great 10 hr trip , (Red Snapper, Grouper, Kings Etc..)Bottom fishing / Some trolling , Captain Mark Kelly, Lady Kelly 55 foot booked for Friday June 30th, I also have him booked for Thursday the 29th but it is full, It will only be 6 people total , it will cost each person $300.00, that includes most of your part for the deck hand tip, but live bait may be a little more, I go out on this boat year after year and you will not find a finer boat or Captain in my opinion, call Tommy @ 770 570 2704, If you are not serious and don't have $300.00 to spend on a fantastic fishing trip, please don't waste both of our time, Thanks, Boat is located right behind Captain Andersons restaurant !


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 16, 2017)

Both Days full ! Thanks GON !


----------



## jasper181 (Mar 21, 2017)

Have a great time, Ive known Mark for many years. His uncle Pat (RIP) was the cook on our boat for over 20 years.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey let me know if you have any cancellations, We'll be down that week and would be interested. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks all for the post, but as of last night money was dropped off and both days are booked !


----------

